# MAY Challenge #1: Lovely Lips!!



## midnightlouise (May 1, 2006)

Hello ladies and gents...This month's first challenge is all about the lips! Show us your best smile and practice your techniques for the perfect pout! 
Feel free to be creative! It doesn't have to be just the standard LOTD pic, get theatrical if you want to! If you have some great application tips for giving your lips different textures or different colors, or if you have some tricks for successfully putting on applique please share! We'd love to see the results! 
Now on to the show


----------



## midnightlouise (May 1, 2006)

And here is my take on the MLBB gloss, or "my lips but better" for those unfamiliar with the acronym. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is nothing more than Summerfete TLC, which is almost the exact shade of my natural lipcolor.  I love this because it's a perfect nude for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it goes with pretty much any look. I know it's nothing ground-breaking here, but the perfect nude is nothing to sneer at lol! Thanks for looking!            

Summerfete...


----------



## beautenoir (May 1, 2006)

I have two for you lovely ladies!...

...a bit more dramatic one w/ the absolutely gorgeous LOVEMATE l/s!!!(I bought 3 because I know I will run out fast with this color!)...





...and something a bit more nuetral...hug me l/s...and a kissy face for you all!...


----------



## mcorreia (May 1, 2006)

i like so much specially lips ; not that i'd have piercings on myself LOL
I always take my pics on WC, better light eh eh


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 1, 2006)

I don't really have any cool lip pictures, or pictures that are really "challenge-worthy", but I'll post what I have anyway. I have NO lipliners right now...as in zero, or I might do a new one. 









Yeah, the teeth ruined that one. Anyway, this was Whirl l/l, Girl About Town l/s, Pink Poodle l/g, and Palatial lustreglass. 





Girl About Town l/s (Can you tell this is one of my favorite lipsticks? Haha)
Sweetie Cake l/g





Fashionably Fuschia l/s
Sweetie Cake l/g









Russian Red!!! And Iced Cranberry Juicy Tubes.


----------



## asteffey (May 2, 2006)

I was recently invited to a "Gangsta + Bling" party and since I am not one to radically dress up, I dressed up my lips. Ergo, the MAC gold leafing & MAC Liza Red had to come out. Oh yeah and there was that gold tooth thing... 

Anyways, this picture was taken after a night of Jack Daniels and sweating my ass off to early 90s hip-hop. I was referring to myself in the third person by the end of the night and apparently changed my name to Captain Whiskey Tits. 
So yeah, excuse the weary lipstick lines.  :matey:


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_....Anyways, this picture was taken after a night of Jack Daniels and sweating my ass off to early 90s hip-hop. I was referring to myself in the third person by the end of the night and apparently changed my name to Captain Whiskey Tits. 
So yeah, excuse the weary lipstick lines.  :matey: _

 
LOL!!


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_I have two for you lovely ladies!...

...a bit more dramatic one w/ the absolutely gorgeous LOVEMATE l/s!!!(I bought 3 because I know I will run out fast with this color!)...



_

 
I love this one.  That color is gorgeous.


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2006)

*ashley_v85* I love the last three!  That red is crazy!!


----------



## Femme Noir (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_I have two for you lovely ladies!...

...a bit more dramatic one w/ the absolutely gorgeous LOVEMATE l/s!!!(I bought 3 because I know I will run out fast with this color!)...





...and something a bit more nuetral...hug me l/s...and a kissy face for you all!...



_

 
I am so IN LOVE with Lovemate! You look great as always


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_



_

 
Wow that looks fab, so creative


----------



## Isis (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 
_

















_

 
WOW those lips look like candy!


----------



## Juneplum (May 2, 2006)

woowwwww... some hot lips here!!!


----------



## aurelhard (May 3, 2006)

I used the Diorliner 980 in Red followng my natural lipline, then filled in the colour to minimise 'tiding'.

Then I defined the lipline and the cupid's bow with YSL Touche Èclat (or any light-reflecting concealer pen product would do, really). This helps with feathering, and also gives the lips a little more definition.
_Or maybe this step makes no difference at all and I just do it to make myself feel better. H'mm. _





Then I used a brush to apply Chanel Infrarouge l/s 02 in Scarlet, and blotted it lightly — I just needed this as a stain.

Finally, I layered Guerlain KissKiss gloss in 25 Rouge Passion over the top.

It sounds dreadfully fussy, but it actually only took a few minutes. Really.


----------



## mspixieears (May 3, 2006)

Wow, this is an amazing challenge! I love what you have all done so far!


----------



## user4 (May 3, 2006)

finally one i can do!!! hehe!!!


----------



## aziajs (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aurelhard* 
_





I used the Diorliner 980 in Red followng my natural lipline, then filled in the colour to minimise 'tiding'.

Then I defined the lipline and the cupid's bow with YSL Touche Èclat (or any light-reflecting concealer pen product would do, really). This helps with feathering, and also gives the lips a little more definition.
Or maybe this step makes no difference at all and I just do it to make myself feel better. H'mm. 





Then I used a brush to apply Chanel Infrarouge l/s 02 in Scarlet, and blotted it lightly — I just needed this as a stain.

Finally, I layered Guerlain KissKiss gloss in 25 Rouge Passion over the top.

It sounds dreadfully fussy, but it actually only took a few minutes. Really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Very nice.  It looks like an ad from a magazine.


----------



## user3 (May 3, 2006)

I love this challenge!

Check out all the hot lips!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 3, 2006)

I love the lips. Especially all  the red ones. I guess because red lips arenst as popular as back in the day.  I always think of Marylin Manroe... i think my skin complection would make me look like an idot hahah.  But i think they are all sobeautiful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully i can find something for this one too. Lips needed their time to shine too


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 
_I don't really have any cool lip pictures, or pictures that are really "challenge-worthy", but I'll post what I have anyway. I have NO lipliners right now...as in zero, or I might do a new one. 









Yeah, the teeth ruined that one. Anyway, this was Whirl l/l, Girl About Town l/s, Pink Poodle l/g, and Palatial lustreglass. 





Girl About Town l/s (Can you tell this is one of my favorite lipsticks? Haha)
Sweetie Cake l/g





Fashionably Fuschia l/s
Sweetie Cake l/g









Russian Red!!! And Iced Cranberry Juicy Tubes._

 
 THE RED IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ska_wiking (May 3, 2006)

first photo!!!!!!!!!!! i hope you like it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## holliedavis (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_I am so IN LOVE with Lovemate! You look great as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW... that natural lip is SOOO pretty!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (May 5, 2006)

ahhh i love this challenge you all did awesome!!! i shall post mine tomorrow!!


----------



## MelodyKat (May 5, 2006)

I took this pic a while ago but it seems fitting.

I think I just had on Stripdown liner and Enchantress gloss on.


----------



## Love_Vodka (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_...and something a bit more nuetral...hug me l/s...and a kissy face for you all!...



_

 
 HOT!


----------



## ethereal (May 6, 2006)

Ruby Woo is the sex...


----------



## aziza (May 6, 2006)

Wooo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You ladies have some hot lips!!

Here's my little contribution...I just recently started wearing lipstick so there's nothing fancy here (please excuse the hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Shavwi (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 
_Wooo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You ladies have some hot lips!!

Here's my little contribution...I just recently started wearing lipstick so there's nothing fancy here (please excuse the hair
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )













_

 
This color is beautiful on you! You have the nicest smile! What lipstick is that?


----------



## aziza (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shavwi* 
_This color is beautiful on you! You have the nicest smile! What lipstick is that?_

 
Thanks a lot! I knew I was missing something
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..the lipstick is Revlon's Super Lustrous Lipstick in Ruby Satin.


----------



## Karlie (May 7, 2006)

Sooo i started doing my lips with this in mind. and well they reminded me of like the Tango people.... sooo i attempted to do just e/l and it didnt work sooi just did my whole eye. my friends told me i looked like a chines doll! butttt hope you likeeee  Comments and constructive critsiem is welcomeds




























[ p.s. SORRY FOR THE Boobs]


----------



## DaisyDee (May 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ethereal* 
_Ruby Woo is the sex...




_

 

You are stunning and so are your lips!!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 7, 2006)

Here are my lips wearing Valentine's Lipgelee over Rose De Sheer See Thru Lip Colour


----------



## lafemmenoir (May 8, 2006)

you ladies all have great mouths.  I also love the piercings.  Very erotic and sensual.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_



_

 

Bling on my neck neck, bling on my grill, bling on my neck neck, bling on my grill. I'm Bossy. Love this song. Love this look. I would do something like this forreal cause I am just crazy.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 8, 2006)

It was late one night and I started playing around with all this lipstuff. I have colors I can't even wear. I don't even really wear lipstuff..I am all eyes, but getting there with the lips.

But this is done with all non Mac. 

Jordana- Lip Liner Plum
NYX-Lip Gloss Kiss
Wet and Wild-Brazen Berry.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karlie* 
_Sooo i started doing my lips with this in mind. and well they reminded me of like the Tango people.... sooo i attempted to do just e/l and it didnt work sooi just did my whole eye. my friends told me i looked like a chines doll! butttt hope you likeeee  Comments and constructive critsiem is welcomeds




























*[ p.s. SORRY FOR THE Boobs*]_

 

Are you sure you are sorry? lol Lips look good, what color?


----------



## user4 (May 8, 2006)

old but i'll put something new up!!!!


----------



## Joke (May 8, 2006)

My fav dark lippie YSL 22






Topped of with Clinique Cherry Apple gloss:






And my fav dramatic red lips combo: Lancome Rose Nuance with Cherry Apple:


----------



## ethereal (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyDee* 
_You are stunning and so are your lips!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww  thankyou


----------



## user4 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 9, 2006)

*My turn, My turn.*












Malibu MuFuckin Barbie, Lmao!





 And just gloss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://myspace-522.vo.llnwd.net/0051...19503522_l.jpg


----------



## midnightlouise (May 10, 2006)

Whew! *fans self* You guys are killing me with these sexy lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I will never, ever show this thread to my husband LOL!


----------



## Asphyxia (May 10, 2006)

Here's an old picture of me wearing one of my favorite lipsticks.  





Jezebel by Urban Decay w/Mac Whirl lip liner ( I believe)


----------



## lola336 (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_I have two for you lovely ladies!...

...a bit more dramatic one w/ the absolutely gorgeous LOVEMATE l/s!!!(I bought 3 because I know I will run out fast with this color!)...





...and something a bit more nuetral...hug me l/s...and a kissy face for you all!...



_

 
u look amazing in both pics!


----------



## litlaur (May 10, 2006)

Asphyxia - That first combo is gorgeous on you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxTinker_BellxX* 
_








_

 
I love these! What did you use?


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

  I love these! What did you use?  
 
Thank you!!!! hmm what i used?
 Actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. nothing MAC.

Estee Lauder-spice l/l
Rimmel-starkissed l/g (vinyl stars)

and thats it


----------



## GlamDazzled (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxia* 
_Here's an old picture of me wearing one of my favorite lipsticks.  





Jezebel by Urban Decay w/Mac Whirl lip liner ( I believe)










_

 














  sooo pretty! u and ur lips lol


----------



## mAra (May 11, 2006)

all pigments hehe


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mAra* 
_all pigments hehe
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...LorfuLLiPs.jpg_

 


Now the is friggin awsome!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 11, 2006)

Both pics feature Lovechild - like my most ultimate fave lipglass tied with Cool and Aloof

i must mention that the top pic i got fake tan on while 2nd pic i havent


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mAra* 
_all pigments hehe
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...LorfuLLiPs.jpg_

 
you have really really pretty lips and teeth.


----------



## lola336 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mAra* 
_all pigments hehe
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...LorfuLLiPs.jpg_

 
whoa...i love this..u have great lips...what did u put over the pigments...glitter???? whats the gold on the bottom corners of ur lips??


----------



## clayzgurl04 (May 11, 2006)

OMG that is FABULOUS!


----------



## mAra (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the lovely comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in response to the one about my teeth, i want braces! lol

and yupyup i put glitters, bottom lip is gold garnish and top is purplette, and the gold on the corner bottom is copper pigment, it turns really cool when it was applied ontop of l/g

*EDIT* i made a mistake, the gold in the corner is rose gold


----------



## chako012 (May 13, 2006)

Hehe top red is from red earth lipstick and the bottom is a mix of lipsticks from red earth.


----------



## sincola (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mAra* 
_all pigments hehe
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...LorfuLLiPs.jpg_

 

Spectacular!!!!!!!!


----------



## mspixieears (May 13, 2006)

Holy cow, I LOVE LOVE LOVE what you ladies have been doing so far, it's just total eye candy.

They're not super-combos or anything, but seeing as uploading of images aren't working, here's my token contribution!



Petit Four l/g - how I love thee!!!



From mega-warm to mega-cool: Magnetique l/g.


----------



## midnightlouise (May 13, 2006)

Wow, you guys.....you just keep the hotness coming!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 13, 2006)

OMG!!! i have to agree with everyone here, that pigments pic is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really original!!!
there are some great pouts going on here, everyone's got lovely lips!!

so, here's my take, i did a nude-y lip, hope u like it.
http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/7730/collage5bb.jpg


----------



## mspixieears (May 13, 2006)

That is gorgeous! Just a tad lighter than my natural lip colour - what did you use, hon??? I have to know!!!


----------



## Sanne (May 13, 2006)

bare lips




midi mauve




...o...




3-D




bombshell




creme de la femme




Dainty cake




girl about town




Glam




hugme




ladybug




russian red




syrup




VGV


----------



## kimmy (May 13, 2006)

subculture l/l, lingerie & smile l/s, oyster girl l/g


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 14, 2006)

i loove the dainty cake one


----------



## mspixieears (May 14, 2006)

Sanne's Ladybug & Glam lips look edible!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_That is gorgeous! Just a tad lighter than my natural lip colour - what did you use, hon??? I have to know!!!_

 
thanks! i really love this combo, it is revlon lipstick in barely rose and uberpeach chromeglass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i found that wearing chromeglasses over a similar lipstick tones down the frostyness and makes the color show better


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 15, 2006)

sanne, omg you should you a swatch in every lipcolor mac carries, it reallllly helps to see them on!


----------



## Sanne (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pugmommy7* 
_sanne, omg you should you a swatch in every lipcolor mac carries, it reallllly helps to see them on!_

 
thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 these are all the lipsticks I own from MAC, So I can't swatch any more... maybe my lipglasses one day


----------



## user4 (May 15, 2006)

mAra........ that is awsome (and thats an understatement)
sanne... ur lips are so sexy it bums me out!!! lmao


----------



## Sanne (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_mAra........ that is awsome (and thats an understatement)
sanne... ur lips are so sexy it bums me out!!! lmao_

 
awww!!! that's HOT!!! :loveya:


----------



## smiles4c (May 16, 2006)

wow, all those lips are soooo hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love lips!








MAC Lady Danger


----------



## aautumnah (May 17, 2006)

These all look amazing! Holy cow Sanne, I love them all! Your lips are delish


----------



## aautumnah (May 17, 2006)

Here's a measly one:

Polished up


----------



## colormust (May 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smiles4c* 
_wow, all those lips are soooo hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love lips!








MAC Lady Danger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
smiles your lips look freakin amazing!!!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 18, 2006)

WOW i love the red:X  i wish i would pull off a color like that


----------



## Cris_gonc (May 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mAra* 
_all pigments hehe
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...LorfuLLiPs.jpg_

 

Very creative! Your lips are incredibly cool!


----------



## Cris_gonc (May 21, 2006)

*Pink and lovely lips*

lovely... romantic and sexy lips in pink colours.

M.A.C Lipstick Bourbon, Catherine Deneuve Collection for a better amplified  effect.
Covered by Lipglass Viva Glam V - the sexiest basic gloss .

Kisses, Cris


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (May 28, 2006)

Here's my lips ladies!!


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mAra* 
_all pigments hehe



_

 
I love it!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (May 29, 2006)

Here's mine...


----------



## ShirleyK (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mAra* 
_all pigments hehe



_

 

This is awesome... how to do it?


----------



## black_crx (Jun 2, 2006)

mAra, your pics look like a MAC-pic!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Fantastic!! 

Sanne, I love the Dainty Cake l/s.. the gold shimmer is sooo pretty! I think, it will be a must-have for me because of your pic!


----------



## MarniMac (Jun 6, 2006)

Ooooh, you look beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Could you tell me what eyeshadow you are wearing in the lovermate look?  And what blush in the hug me look?  Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_I have two for you lovely ladies!...

...a bit more dramatic one w/ the absolutely gorgeous LOVEMATE l/s!!!(I bought 3 because I know I will run out fast with this color!)...





...and something a bit more nuetral...hug me l/s...and a kissy face for you all!...



_


----------



## ll*sugar (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_



_

 
thats gorgeous! do you think you could tell me what you used?!


----------



## mzaznimpossible (Jun 16, 2006)

I wish I have pretty lips like you gals.  NICE!!!


----------



## Catgut (Jun 27, 2006)

I love these red lips! They are gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Btw, has anyone tried Chanel Rouge Allure in Lover and Passion? Im currently waiting for these in the mail... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 
_








Russian Red!!! And Iced Cranberry Juicy Tubes._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ethereal* 
_Ruby Woo is the sex...



_


----------



## mymymai (Aug 6, 2006)

A little late to the thread, but thought I would add something I liked.
I'm wearing:
Magenta l/l
Pink Maribou l/s
Of Corset l/g


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 6, 2006)

Another late late entry 

Sublime Culture cremestick, VGIV lipstick, Dior Addict Ultra Gloss in Blush of Wine

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...August4th2.jpg


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymymai* 
_




A little late to the thread, but thought I would add something I liked._

 
I love this!  What color did you use?


----------



## mAra (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Lolita* 

 
_This is awesome... how to do it?_

 
sorry this took me forrever to respond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i took a lip brush and mixed a pigment with mac clear lipglass for each color, then applied, then cleaned the lip brush for the next color, then when i was done with all the colors, i applied glitter ontop


----------



## Kim. (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDaSs llTiNall* 

 
_Here's mine...








_

 
What did you use for the second colour?


----------



## sci tech (Oct 20, 2006)

So many cool pics!

ashley_v85: your lips look like a candy apple! And you remind me so much of Debbie Harry in the early Blondie years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!

Here´s 2 pics of mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## attacuswings (Oct 21, 2006)

These are all great!  This thread inspired me to buy Hug Me and Russian Red.


----------



## quandolak (Oct 22, 2006)

.......


----------



## courtneycakes (Nov 4, 2006)

all these are so cute!


----------



## blushfulxcheeks (Nov 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *attacuswings* 

 
_These are all great! This thread inspired me to buy Hug Me and Russian Red._

 
It inspired me to buy Hug Me too lol.


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 19, 2006)

Georgeous...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh please;
what did you use for this?






I love your lips!


----------



## damiqula (Dec 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 

 
_OMG!!! i have to agree with everyone here, that pigments pic is amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really original!!!
there are some great pouts going on here, everyone's got lovely lips!!

so, here's my take, i did a nude-y lip, hope u like it.



_

 
gorgeous!i do like nude lips too.what colour did u use?


----------



## damiqula (Dec 29, 2006)

mine


----------



## Machanne (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sci tech* 

 
_So many cool pics!

ashley_v85: your lips look like a candy apple! And you remind me so much of Debbie Harry in the early Blondie years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!

Here´s 2 pics of mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...








_

 
*sci tech* what are you wearing in the first picture ?


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 10, 2007)

pure vanity l/g and freckletone l/s


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 14, 2007)

WOW what lovely lips in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm bumping this with a few of my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Added new pics June 1, 2007


----------



## Showgirl (May 22, 2007)

wow, you've lush lips, ginger9. What are you modelling in these pics?


----------



## ginger9 (May 22, 2007)

Hi Showgirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , btw I noticed you are also a lover of bold l/s and I have read some of your recs and I got Glam l/s last week - I LOVE IT soooo much! Btw do you pair Glam with l/g? If so which ones? So far I've pair it with clear gloss or clear gloss with slight gold shimmer, it's such a beautiful colour that I try to let it stay as true as possible. 

As for my lip posts many of them are Revlon - I really like Revlon for great value lipsticks. They have a lot of retro lipsticks that they've been making since the 50s but they've reformulated to improve the moisturizing properties. 

Here's a breakdown of what I wore in my post:

1. Revlon Love That Pink with Standing Ovation l/g
2. Foundation over lips with Rimmel Star Kissed l/g (MissChievous wore this in one of her fabulous tuts)
3. Revlon Love That Pink with Lancome Marshmallow Juicy Tube


Needless to say I recommend Revlon's Love that Pink


----------



## n_c (May 22, 2007)

oh oh my turn...I know, I know Im late...


----------



## yummy411 (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is so different, exotic, wild, great, and just the look for a challenge! woo hoo great job!!!


----------



## Showgirl (May 23, 2007)

I think I am needing Love That Pink!!

And wow, I'm so honoured that you've noticed my recs!!! Glad you love Glam!!!


As for glosses with Glam - I mainly just wear it on it's own, or sometimes stick a bit of clear sparkly gloss with whitish glitters just in the centre of the bottom lip (I think it's a d/c L'Oreal holographic one I usually use actually!). I'm not much of a gloss gal, but adding a bit of reflection/sheen/sparkle in the middle of your lower lip can make your lips look fuller.

I've also used Glam with Fanplastico over it (nice but surplus to requirements, really, just made Glam a teeny touch more purpley), and with a goldish shimmer gloss, same as you've already tried.


----------



## ms_althani (May 24, 2007)

awwwwwww sexy liiiips !!!Good Job all


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 25, 2007)

My lips + wand <3

Delux Pink Cherry Stain
Rimmel Volume Boost Lipgloss in Innocent!
1/2 of Revlon Colorstay Lipgloss in Petal (gloss)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_oh oh my turn...I know, I know Im late...




_

 
OMG what did you use! your lips look AMAZING! TIA!


----------



## amethystangel (May 28, 2007)

All you girls have lovely lips! Mine are like out of shape


----------



## nena (May 29, 2007)

viva glam 1 and frecklestone!


----------



## n_c (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlyann23* 

 
_Yes, n_c, your lips are hot! Tell us what you used!_

 
I used: vgv l/s, dubonnet l/s applied very VERY lightly, and vgv l/g on top.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 5, 2007)

I actually just did these a couple weeks ago, but didn't realize this was the challenge for May. I guess I am late but will share anyway!

I used the Nightsky or whatever it's called black sparkle pencil from Balloonacy and just used a clear Loreal gloss over it.  The idea was to make them look like black patent leather.














​ 
Sorry so big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's just that you can't get the full detail in the smaller size.


----------



## MirandaTN (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_I actually just did these a couple weeks ago, but didn't realize this was the challenge for May. I guess I am late but will share anyway!

I used the Nightsky or whatever it's called black sparkle pencil from Balloonacy and just used a clear Loreal gloss over it. The idea was to make them look like black patent leather.



 


 


 

Sorry so big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just that you can't get the full detail in the smaller size._

 

I love this!!! I know this thread is about lips... but what color is on the eyes? Amazing


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirandaTN* 

 
_I love this!!! I know this thread is about lips... but what color is on the eyes? Amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I actually used a color-stay red lipstick on my eyes with a clear gloss over it.  It didn't really stay, though...so taking pictures before it creased was a race against the clock.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2007)

melaniumom, i just have to say it again...you're absolutely gorgeous! i love the idea of black patent leather. all these photos of you look like they belong in a magazine!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2007)

since it's one in the morning and it doesn't look like i'm gonna be going to sleep anytime soon, i thought i'd give this challenge another go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















revlon wines l/l
flirt midnight lace l/g
revlon sassy sangria l/g


----------



## Moxy (Jul 3, 2007)

Me too, me too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ok this is a bit blurry but it's the best I've got - one is my lips with Mac Lipgelee Slicked Pink

http://www.specktra.net/attachment.p...d=118347646  4

and me with MAC Lady Danger + Clear Lipglass (don't mind my face make up, i tried to emphasize the lips so the rest of it is a bit "dull")


http://www.specktra.net/attachment.p...d=118347673  5


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_oh oh my turn...I know, I know Im late...




_

 
omg! thanks so much. i have just got vgv l/s & vgv l/g. and i already have dubonnet - i'm gonna try this later.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 

 
_I have two for you lovely ladies!...

...a bit more dramatic one w/ the absolutely gorgeous LOVEMATE l/s!!!(I bought 3 because I know I will run out fast with this color!)...





...and something a bit more nuetral...hug me l/s...and a kissy face for you all!...



_

 
i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how Hug Me looks on you.  Both l/s colors look fabulous on you.  and your skin looks flawless!


----------



## kulsum (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 

 
_I took this pic a while ago but it seems fitting.

I think I just had on Stripdown liner and Enchantress gloss on.





_

 



omgggggggggggg! i was readin sum magz n i saw n exact pic but with white pearls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nico (May 6, 2008)

here is mine


----------



## zivkitis (May 10, 2008)

Beautiful,nico...what's on the third pic?It' great.


----------



## nico (May 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zivkitis* 

 
_Beautiful,nico...what's on the third pic?It' great._

 
It's Rasberry Cream from Maybelline .But sadly it was discontinued


----------



## Tjej (May 11, 2008)

All it takes is a little Fluidline, Royal Wink.


----------



## indaco (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melaniumom* 

 
_



 _

 
Oh my god..you're beatiful...


----------



## infernalmachine (May 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indaco* 

 
_Oh my god..you're beatiful...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
agreed, epic win here.  excellent photography too.


----------



## Carlyx (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_



_

 
What color(s) is this please?

Thanks


----------



## -moonflower- (May 23, 2008)

This is way late, but hush. 
First: 









Second:


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 26, 2008)

A lip montage






And reaally bright pink...


----------



## uh_oh_disco (May 27, 2008)

I love this challenge, I'm on a serious lip products binge, so it's definately helping me out too!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carlyx* 

 
_What color(s) is this please?

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sure! I used Revlon Love That Pink l/s with Lancome Marshmallow Juicy Tube.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey,

I know im late.. but that are my lips with Dazzleglass "rags to riches" <3<3







Sara<3


----------



## imatocophobic (Jun 29, 2008)

Dubonnet is L.O.V.E. !!!


----------



## pichima (Jul 1, 2008)

wow I've seen some amazing lips here!!!!!!!!


mine are really nothing special

here I just used a rosy nude  by l'Oréal - color riche star secrets, Linda Evangelista


----------



## Flaerong (Jul 5, 2008)

All of you girls could model your lips, everyone's lips look so beautiful.


----------



## Lndsy (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 

 
_I have two for you lovely ladies!...

...a bit more dramatic one w/ the absolutely gorgeous LOVEMATE l/s!!!(I bought 3 because I know I will run out fast with this color!)...





...and something a bit more nuetral...hug me l/s...and a kissy face for you all!...



_

 
Hey! I thought you looked familiar!  You changed my jewelry for my tongue web and anti-tragus today.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashley_v85* 

 
_I don't really have any cool lip pictures, or pictures that are really "challenge-worthy", but I'll post what I have anyway. I have NO lipliners right now...as in zero, or I might do a new one. 









Yeah, the teeth ruined that one. Anyway, this was Whirl l/l, Girl About Town l/s, Pink Poodle l/g, and Palatial lustreglass. 





Girl About Town l/s (Can you tell this is one of my favorite lipsticks? Haha)
Sweetie Cake l/g





Fashionably Fuschia l/s
Sweetie Cake l/g









Russian Red!!! And Iced Cranberry Juicy Tubes._

 

I love both of these looks!!!! The pink is very pretty and those are the best red lips I've even seen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 20, 2010)

From the MAC Fabulous Felines Collection:

It was a lipstick and gloss that I was going to pass on until I tried it on...LOVE these colors now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Kittenish LipStick
Burgandy Liner
Spree Lip Glass


----------



## vipervixen (Sep 21, 2010)

That lip combo looks wonderful on you ^^


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 23, 2011)

mAra said:


>


	That's really cool.


----------



## cassie05 (Apr 23, 2011)

MAC IMPASSIONED


----------



## laurajean396 (Jul 24, 2011)

Revlon Really Red


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 11, 2011)

cassie05 said:


> MAC IMPASSIONED


	You and this lipstick are ABSOULUTLEY gorgeous! Impassioned will be the next I pick up!


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

ashley_v85 said:


> Russian Red!!! And Iced Cranberry Juicy Tubes.


 

  	I love the red lips!!!! Best one I've seen!!


----------

